# Cavs vs Sixers - Dec 10th 8pm ET (ESPN)



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

```
Depth Chart
POS	        CLEVELAND (PPG)	        PHILADELPHIA (PPG)
PG        	M. Williams 15.1	A. Miller 15.5
SG        	D. West 11.1	        A. Iguodala 14.2
SF        	L. James 26.7	        T. Young 13.6
PF        	B. Wallace 2.9	        E. Brand 16.7
C        	Z. Ilgauskas 15.0	S. Dalembert 6.0
```



> *Philadelphia 76ers (9-12) at Cleveland (18-3)*​
> While Cleveland Cavaliers players LeBron James and Zydrunas Ilgauskas are establishing new franchise records, their team is breaking league-wide marks for dominance.
> 
> After winning their NBA-record ninth straight game by 12 or more points, the Cavaliers look to continue their remarkable run as they visit the Philadelphia 76ers on Wednesday night.
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron jammed his finger early, hopefully it's not serious


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice power post up by LBJ


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Wish I was watching, stupid exams. I might just have to blow off studying to watch this one. This might be our first close one in a while.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Wish I was watching, stupid exams. I might just have to blow off studying to watch this one. This might be our first close one in a while.


Just pull an all-nighter and study after the game eace:


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Just pull an all-nighter and study after the game eace:


Sounds like a plan.:cabbagepatch:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our defense is sucking in this game so far. Philly is kicking our ***


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm working on a final paper in front of the Cavs. It never really works that well, but close early. Came in time to see LeBron stroke it to end yet another quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bench doing a nice job getting the Cavs back in the game while Lebron is resting


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

built an 8 point lead with LeBron on the bench. Im ready for him to come back in.

Also, Mo Williams is awesome.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

+1 to Mo Williams being awesome

He or Bron just needs to start driving again


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Too many bad shots to end the 2nd quarter. Sixers are really shooting the ball well, but we have the lead going into halftime, 48-46


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tough 1st half. We had Philly down 8-10 pts and they fought back in the last minute of the half. 

Need a strong 3rd qtr to win this one


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

terrible first half. Iggy having the game of his life...hitting ridiculous shots. He even made a three! lol so irritating.

Better come out strong in the 2nd half and shut down that dude, because he's the reason philly is not down 15-20 right now.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I remember when this team used to have the worst 3rd quarters. Now it's the opposite.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I cant get over the fact that it appears we are actually running an offensive system this year :yay:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like another blowout...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Looks like another blowout...


I really felt like this one was going to stay close. The Cavs put together a great 3rd quarter and have really opened up their lead.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Yeah another great 3rd quarter to put the game away. Hope Z injury isn't too serious, looks like he tweaked his ankle. Lebron is back in and it's the 4th quarter, lol. Cavs up 18 with 8 minutes to go.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

They went away from the good offense they were running. They started forcing the ball in LeBrons hands and the Sixers have gotten out and run. The lead in down to 9 with 5:35 left. They are gonna have to buckle down and make shots/get stops.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Not a blowout, Cavs still in control though.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

6 point lead with 2 to go. Not exactly in control. They need two scores/stops.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Big shot by Mo Williams, 8 point lead with 1:40 left to play.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Huge tip dunk by Big Ben. Just gotta make the FTs.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

good game, Cavs win


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

10 in a row!!! Gut check in the 4th, but we pulled it out. Hopefully Z's injured ankle isn't that bad, Boobie is already out for 2 weeks.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Huge game for Mo.

Alot of guys seem to be getting banged up, hopefully Z can bounce back quickly.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3763530

Looks like Z's injury is not too bad. Hopefully, he only misses 2 or so games. He has been playing excellent ball.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I hate these injuries, man...why don't Garnett, Allen or Pierce ever get injured? :sarcasm:


----------

